# Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, спондилёз. В L4-5 циркулярная дорсальная протрузия



## ольга геннадьевна (11 Ноя 2016)

Картина МРТ: дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника:остеохондроз,спондилоартроз,спондилёз.ВЫРАЖЕННЫЕ УЗЛЫ Шморля.В L4-5 циркулярная дорсальная протрузия диска с относительным дискогенным двусторонним корешковым стенозом Скажите с чего начать? имею онкологию


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2016)

*ольга геннадьевна*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

